

The oil industry is going "ethical". - akaJens

Now this ad from "EthicalOil.Org" is something special.<p>http://www.adbusters.org/blogs/adbusters-blog/buy-canadian-tar-sands.html<p>You have to know, that for the industrial isolation of oil from sand a lot of energy is needed. So much, that they (Energy Alberta) want to build a nuclear power plant near the tar sand fields.<p>http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf49a_Alberta_Tar_Sands.html<p>Do they realy care? I don`t think so.
======
Detrus
You have to appreciate their sense of humor. The only way canadian tar sands
could even approach ethical is if they build reactors there.

